# Mostracciano Questions



## dmoak8 (Nov 18, 2015)

We visited a few villas/apartments while in town in advance of our move and was hoping someone knows the Mostracciano area. From our perspective it was nice and had great access to the pontina for my wife's commute to Latina for work. 

Anyone have knowledge of this area, also focusing on the buses and their reliability?

Thanks so much!


----------

